# 2011 Devon Dog shows



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Thought I'd post a thread so that people can list dog shows in Devon in 2011. I'm sorry to say that I don't know of any though!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

WWW.penneypine usually list some. I like Devon County Show in May


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. Does anyone know of any more 'fun/ family/ not so strict rules' dog shows? I'll post some on here if I hear of any!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

go to KC site and look up companion shows


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

we have a facebook group called devon family dog shows and theres a cornish one ---but not much on at the moment ,where abouts are you


----------

